# This is what i have, what else do i need?



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Hi All, Im new here and this is my first proper post.

I have been looking into the Optimum No Rinse washes and decided to give it a go. 

Ive got a couple of questions before i go ahead...

Im going to be doing exactly as the video in the sticky. A spray bottle with a strong mix, a bucket with a mix solution, going a panel at a time while drying along the way. 

My questions are,

1. Can i use snow foam as a pre wash before starting with the ONR?

2. When using the microfiber towels to wipe away the excess and then buff, does it help that the towels are slightly damp and have be wringed out as much as possible? or damp towel for the excess and dry towel for the buffing? Im worried about scratching, ive got three Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels to use, ill use one for taking the first excess away, second for buffing, and third for chrome parts i guess?

3. With the buffing... does it matter that i wont be using a spray on wax? 

Thanks for reading, sorry im a noob!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum, and no need to be sorry, we all started one day 

About your questions :

1 - There's no reason why not to use snow foam, but what is the point if you are using a reduced water wash ?  You'll need to rinse the foam anyway before washing with ONR (i bet you don't want the foam to mix with your ONR bucket  ), so better go with an ONR dilution and let it sink for a few minutes.

2 - If you pat dry every panel, the towel will be damped anyway (and these are very very soft microfibers so it's okay, but when using waffled towels, i always damp them since they scratch easily when dry).
I usually use QD to finish drying, but dry will work too ! Just don't move too fast with the towel to reduce the risk of marring the paint, or scratch it.
When you say "chrome parts" you mean the exhaust or things like chrome trims ?

3 - Doesn't matter, but one again, do it slowly, take your time, but for the sake of the good smell, use a quick detailer spray :lol:

I'm far from being the best with ONR so maybe more experienced ONRists can help you more


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info AcN. I realize that i kinda contradicted myself with wanting to still use snow foam 

How can i tell if a towel is a "waffled one" ? Im guessing the Eurow - Shag Pile ones arnt waffled?

As for Chrome, my Fiesta has a strip of chrome running up the windows, heres a pic of the same car, i dont think its real chrome though, ive never really looked into it that much.









Not my car btw


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

You're welcome 

The waffled microfiber are easy to recognize :









(okay these are for the bathroom, but you see the pattern anyway )

These kind of chrome usually get swirled very easily (i've never seen one remaining perfect for a long time without any protection ) so be easy on it, and use a quick detailer, that's what i do  (but i always end up by sealing them)


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Ahhh yes, i recognize them now  

I just want the ONR to arrive now! Got an empty pump spray bottle ready! (sad i know) 

Cheers again AcN


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

You'll always want more and more soon


----------

